# Travelling To Brisbane on a student Visa



## Suman (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all...............

I am pretty new to this forum, and wanted to seek some information before I travel to Aussie....

Am planning to travel Brisbane on a student visa for my Masters. I would also like to bring my spouse and child (4 years old) with me. So exploring my options as below:

-what would be the school fees?
-Cost of living in Brisbane?
-Accommodation
-What are the working options for my dependent.


Please assist me...


----------



## venugopal.k (Nov 15, 2014)

wqwwqwqwqwqw


----------

